# Able Sisters selling shell dress and Redd is here! (fake solemn painting)



## carackobama (Jun 4, 2020)

My Able Sisters are selling the shell dress today, plus Redd is here if anyone would like to come by! no fee or tips are needed but any spare pink windflowers, NMT or fish bait would be appreciated  please be respectful of my island and try and stick to the areas you are visiting for, thank you!

Redd has:

fake famous painting (sold)
fake solemn painting
fake beautiful statue (sold)

Ables also have a few other summer items like the ribbon strap tank and the boater hats, royal shirt, the skeleton hood, mariachi clothing and a few other common items ^^


----------



## lili (Jun 4, 2020)

Can I visit please


----------



## carackobama (Jun 4, 2020)

lili said:


> Can I visit please


will PM you now!


----------



## Star Crossing (Jun 4, 2020)

carackobama said:


> My Able Sisters are selling the shell dress today, plus Redd is here if anyone would like to come by! no fee or tips are needed but any spare pink windflowers, NMT or fish bait would be appreciated  please be respectful of my island and try and stick to the areas you are visiting for, thank you!
> 
> he has:
> 
> ...



hi! Has the fake beautiful statue been taken? I’d love to visit


----------



## carackobama (Jun 4, 2020)

Star Crossing said:


> hi! Has the fake beautiful statue been taken? I’d love to visit



it’s still available! PMing you now


----------



## carackobama (Jun 4, 2020)

bump! all art still available!


----------



## Arckaniel (Jun 4, 2020)

Can I get the fake beautiful statue please  also will come to the ables


----------



## MayorGong (Jun 4, 2020)

May I visit for ables? ☺


----------



## carackobama (Jun 4, 2020)

Arckaniel said:


> MayorGong said:
> 
> 
> > May I visit for ables? ☺
> ...



will message you both now!


----------



## Summ3rain (Jun 4, 2020)

Would love to visit if any of the fake art is still available!


----------



## IrishSarah (Jun 4, 2020)

Removed


----------



## dino (Jun 4, 2020)

hiya ! if you're still open, i would love to visit able's ! can bring some pink windflowers


----------



## sarosephie (Jun 4, 2020)

Hi, still open?


----------



## carackobama (Jun 4, 2020)

sarosephie said:


> Hi, still open?



will be reopening in an hour or so


----------



## carackobama (Jun 4, 2020)

opening up again! PM me if you’d like to visit


----------



## Buffi (Jun 4, 2020)

I would love to come visit


----------



## sarosephie (Jun 4, 2020)

Hi, would like to visit !


----------



## LilBabyDelirium (Jun 4, 2020)

Not sure if you're open still,  but I'd love the shell dress and art if anything is left.


----------



## MilaBanana (Jun 4, 2020)

Hi are you open ?


----------



## carackobama (Jun 4, 2020)

LilBabyDelirium said:


> Not sure if you're open still,  but I'd love the shell dress and art if anything is left.





MilaBanana said:


> Hi are you open ?



PMed you both!


----------



## Kurokosworth (Jun 4, 2020)

I'd like to visit please!


----------



## biksoka (Jun 4, 2020)

Can i come for the statue if still available?


----------



## corlee1289 (Jun 4, 2020)

I would love to visit to buy the remaining shell dresses that I’m missing!!


----------



## -Beano- (Jun 4, 2020)

Id like to vist! Id love to get the shell dress!


----------



## carackobama (Jun 4, 2020)

please PM me if you’d like to come!


----------

